# egg on the face



## nickel (May 29, 2014)

Ας μιλήσουμε για αβγά και τα μεταφραστικά τους προβλήματα (αποφεύγοντας να αναφερθούμε σε «πατάτες»).

*poach *(1)
1 Cook (an egg) without its shell in or over boiling water: (as adjective _poached_) _a breakfast of poached egg and grilled bacon_
1.1 Cook by simmering in a small amount of liquid: _poach the salmon in the white wine_

*poach *(2)
1 Illegally hunt or catch (game or fish) on land that is not one’s own or in contravention of official protection: _20 tigers are thought to have been poached from national parks_. (as noun _poaching_) _he might arrest you for poaching_

Περισσότερες σημασίες: http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/poach?q=poach


Τα ρήματα _poach_ έχουν μια μακρινή ετυμολογική σχέση, αν και τα λεξικά τα έχουν χωριστά. Υπάρχει δηλαδή ένα _poach_ από το παλιό γαλλικό _pochier_, που αργότερα έγινε _pocher_, και σήμαινε σακουλιάζω, ενθυλακώνω, τσεπώνω —ίδια παρέα με το γαλλικό _poche_ και τα αγγλικά _poke_ και _pocket_. Στη συγκεκριμένη μαγειρική εφαρμογή, στο *ποσάρισμα*, το αβγό βράζει με το κροκάδι ενθυλακωμένο στο ασπράδι του αβγού.

Το άλλο _poach_, αυτό που δηλώνει *λαθροθηρία, παράνομο κυνήγι*, θα μπορούσε να έχει επηρεαστεί από το «σακουλιάζω», αλλά προηγείται μια πιο πολυσύνθετη ιστορία της λέξης με ραβδιά που χώνονται σε λάθος μέρος και καταπάτηση γης, ιστορία που καταλήγει στο λαθραίο κυνήγι σε ξένους κυνηγότοπους.

Οι δυο σημασίες προσφέρονται για ωραία λάθη μηχανικής μετάφρασης, όπως στη σελίδα εδώ, όπου ο *σολομός ποσέ* γίνεται λαθραίος σολομός! Έμαθα σήμερα ότι ο «λαθραίος σολομός» έχει εμφανιστεί και σε υπότιτλο!

Μικρό αριστούργημα:
το φρέσκο λεμόνι πρασίνων κυνήγησε λαθραία σολομός που εξυπηρετήθηκε.
Είναι μετάφραση του:


Spoiler



Poached salmon served with fresh greens and lemon.


----------



## sarant (May 29, 2014)

Αριστούργημα όντως -δεν θα έχουν καλό μεταφραστήρι
Το Google translate βγάζει: Ποσέ σολομό σερβίρεται με φρέσκα χόρτα και λεμόνι


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Οι δυο σημασίες προσφέρονται για ωραία λάθη μηχανικής μετάφρασης, όπως στη σελίδα εδώ, όπου ο *σολομός ποσέ* γίνεται λαθραίος σολομός! Έμαθα σήμερα ότι ο «λαθραίος σολομός» έχει εμφανιστεί και σε υπότιτλο!
> ...



Δηλαδή, με αυτή τη λογική, τα αβγά ποσέ (poached eggs) θα ήταν _αβγά λαθραία_; 

...και δυο αβγά Τουρκίας. Και πού 'σαι; Με πασαπόρτια, χαρτιά κι απ' όλα, όχι τίποτα λαθραία.

Και τρία αυγά Τουρκίας, για τις μηχανικές μεταφράσεις (ή τις αμήχανες).

Όχι στραπατσάδα, αλλά αβγά στραπάτσο.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2014)

daeman said:


> Όχι στραπατσάδα, αλλά αβγά στραπάτσο.




Με την ευκαιρία:

scrambled eggs = (ιταλ). uova strapazzate = χτυπητά αβγά (όχι _στραπατσάδα_)
στραπατσάδα = (αγγλ.) strapatsada, scrambled eggs with tomato(es)


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> scrambled eggs = (ιταλ). uova strapazzate = χτυπητά αβγά (όχι _στραπατσάδα_)


Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχεις φάει ποτέ χτυπητό αυγό· που ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση δεν έχει με scrambled eggs. Τα οποία scrambled eggs είναι αυτό που λέμε στην Ελλάδα «ομελέτα» (χωρίς τίποτα, δλδ μόνο με αυγά και χωρίς τυριά, γάλατα κλπ — όπως ακριβώς την τρώνε πολλοί).


----------



## Marinos (May 30, 2014)

Scrambled Eggs/Oh, my baby how I love your legs


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Scrambled Eggs/Oh, my baby how I love your legs


Δεν ξέρω γιατί (μάλλον το legs), αλλά αμέσως σκέφτηκα το στρατιωτικό «Αχ, Μαρία, τα μπούτια σου είναι κρύα!»


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2014)

Οι δικές μου δύο δεκάρες: Τα scrambled eggs δεν είναι ομελέτα.





Scrambled eggs





Ομελέτα​
Δηλαδή, η διαφορά δεν είναι στα υλικά, αλλά στον τρόπο παρασκευής. Μπορεί να είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια υλικά, αλλά φτιάχνονται με διαφορετική μέθοδο, και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα διαφέρει. Είναι σαν να λέμε ότι μπισκότα και κέικ είναι το ίδιο πράγμα επειδή μπορεί να περιέχουν τα ίδια υλικά -- αλεύρι, αυγά, ζάχαρη, γάλα, μπέικιν πάουντερ. Παίζει ρόλο και η μέθοδος παρασκευής για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.

Τελικά: τα scrambled eggs μπορεί να τα πω στραπατσάδα, μπορεί να τα πω "χτυπητά αβγά", μπορεί και να τα αφήσω αμετάφραστα. 

Όταν λέω καγιανάς, πρέπει να περιέχει οπωσδήποτε ντομάτα.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2014)

Όταν λέμε «χτυπητά αβγά» και δεν λέμε «ομελέτα», δεν είναι επειδή αγνοούμε τον όρο _ομελέτα_ ή τον τρόπο παρασκευής της ομελέτας. Απλώς βολεύτηκαν κάποιοι με το _χτυπητά_ για να περιγράψουν ότι στα scrambled eggs το χτύπημα γίνεται _και_ στο τηγάνι. Την έπαθε και ο Καπουτζίδης στο βίντεο.

http://www.megatv.com/pareastinkouzina/default.asp?catid=29502&subid=2&pubid=30166270


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2014)

Αυτό που χτυπάνε 2-3 αβγά σε ένα ποτήρι και τα πίνουν για δυναμωτικό, πώς λέγεται; :blush:


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Τα scrambled eggs δεν είναι ομελέτα. Τα scrambled eggs μπορεί να τα πω στραπατσάδα, μπορεί να τα πω "χτυπητά αβγά", μπορεί και να τα αφήσω αμετάφραστα.


Αν η ομελέτα δεν σας κάνει για το ακριβολογικό του πράγματος, δεκτόν — αλλά είναι εξαιρετική για χρήσεις σε εκφράσεις όπως «you can't unscramble those eggs» κττ.

Κι ας το ξαναπώ άλλη μία φορά: Τα χτυπητά αυγά έχουν ζάχαρη, γίνονται με τον ωμό κρόκο (είναι μαλλαλόγια κάτι σαν γιν & γιανγκ με τη μαρέγκα) κι είναι τίγκα στις θερμίδες (αλλά γευστικότατα), Η απόδοση «χτυπητά αυγά» για τα scrambled eggs, *δεδομένου ότι η σύναψη χτυπητό αυγό προϋπήρχε στην ελληνική γλώσσα για να δηλώσει το περιβόητο гоголь-моголь* (στο οποίο και αναφέρθηκα ήδη από το #5), είναι κττμά απλώς αγγλισμός. Είπον. :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2014)

Σκέτα αβγά ή με ζάχαρη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2014)

Έχουν άλλο όνομα; 

Α, τώρα είδα και το ρώσικο του Ζάζουλα. Μου έρχονται παιδικές μνήμες ότι κάτι τέτοιο λέγαμε χτυπητό αβγό.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2014)

Ντεκότο;


----------



## bernardina (May 30, 2014)

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ζαζ. Τα χτυπητά αβγά ή αβγά ντεκότο (google it) είναι ο κρόκος του αβγού χτυπημένος με ζάχαρη μέχρι να γίνει μια παχιά χρυσαφένια κρέμα. Τώρα, για να σπάσει η αβγουλίλα, άλλοι βάζουν (ή μάλλον έβαζαν, γιατί είναι από τα παλιομοδίτικα πράγματα που δεν πολυκυκλοφορούν πια) μερικές σταγόνες ούζο ή κονιάκ, άλλοι μια κουταλιά κακάο. Αν το καλοσκεφτεί κανείς, είναι η βάση του egg-nog.

Τώρα, όπως λέει και ένα ρητό, scrambled eggs is another word for shapeless omelet(te). Προσωπικά θα το μετέφραζα στραπατσάδα, καθώς το θεωρώ ό,τι πλησιέστερο, έστω κι αν η πλειοψηφία πιστεύει ότι η στραπατσάδα is another word for καγιανάς. Για μένα (αυθαίρετα ίσως) η στραπατσάδα είναι μια shapeless and tomatoless omelet(te), ενώ ο καγιανάς έχει ντομάτα και ενίοτε της παναΐας τα ιμάτια: κρεμμύδια (οπότε γίνεται κρεμμυδοκαγιανάς), φέτα, πιπεριά, σύγλινο και άντε γεια σας αφήνω γιατί ξαφνικά με έπιασε μια λιγουρίτσα. 

Εκτός κι αν θα θέλαμε να αποδώσουμε με τον γαλλικό όρο αβγά μπρουγιέ (Les oeufs brouilles), για να αποφύγουμε τους σκοπέλους. :inno:


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Τώρα, όπως λέει και ένα ρητό, scrambled eggs is another word for shapeless omelet(te)...


...το οποίο έχει να κάνει και με το πώς έχει μάθει κανείς — λ.χ. έτσι έφτιαχνε εμένα ανέκαθεν η μάνα μου τη δική της εκδοχή της ομελέτας· το κιτρινωπό φρίσμπι το πρωτοείδα όταν κατέβηκα Αθήνα. :inno:


----------



## Alexandra (May 30, 2014)

Ναι, νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύουμε το χτυπητό αβγό (ένα αβγό ωμό χτυπημένο με ζάχαρη) με τα χτυπητά αβγά (περισσότερα από ένα, μαγειρεμένα σε τηγάνι, καμιά σχέση με γλυκό). Όλοι της γενιάς μου όταν ήμασταν μικροί τρώγαμε χτυπητό αβγό. Ο γιος μου δεν το έχει γνωρίσει. Τώρα έχουν μπει στη ζωή μας τα χτυπητά scrambled eggs.


----------



## bernardina (May 30, 2014)

Ah, there it is!


ΒΑΣΙΚΟΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΠΑΡΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΥΓΩΝ :

ΑΥΓΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ (Les oeufs sur le plat - συρ λε πλα)
ΑΥΓΑ ΤΗΓΑΝΗΤΑ (Les oeufs frits)
ΑΥΓΑ Α ΛΑ ΚΟΚ (Oeufs a la coque)
ΑΥΓΑ ΜΟΛΛΕ (les oeufs mollets)
ΑΥΓΑ ΝΤΥΡ (ΣΦΙΧΤΑ) (Oeufs durs)
ΑΥΓΑ ΜΟΥΛΕ (Les oeufs moules)
ΑΥΓΑ ΜΠΡΟΥΓΙΕ (Les oeufs brouilles)
ΑΥΓΑ ΑΝ-ΚΟΚΟΤ (Les oeufs en cocotte)
ΑΥΓΑ Α ΛΑ ΚΡΕΜ (Les oeufs a la creme)
ΑΥΓΑ ΠΟΣΕ (Les oeufs poches)
ΑΥΓΑ ΟΜΕΛΕΤΕΣ (Les oeufs en omelette)
ΑΥΓΑ ΣΤΡΑΠΑΤΣΑΔΑ* (Ελληνική παρασκευή)

*καγιανάς, δηλαδή.


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Τώρα έχουν μπει στη ζωή μας τα χτυπητά scrambled eggs.


Όχι, αρνούμαι! :)


----------



## bernardina (May 30, 2014)

Και ιδού: δεν είμαι η μόνη.

Πολύ γρήγορη και εύκολη συνταγή για αυγά. Η στραπατσάδα ή αλλιώς αυγά ανακατεμένα στο τηγάνι, μπορεί να σερβιριστεί στο πρωινό, το γεύμα και το δείπνο. 
Υλικά συνταγής: 
Αυγά: 12 μέτρια 
Βούτυρο: 3 κουταλιές 
Αλάτι, πιπέρι: όσο σας αρέσει 

Οδηγίες: 
1. Σε αντικολλητικό μεγάλο τηγάνι, βάζετε το μισό βούτυρο να λιώσει. 
2. Σπάτε σε μπολ τα αυγά και τα ανακατεύετε (δεν τα χτυπάτε). Τα ρίχνετε στο τηγάνι και τα αλατοπιπερώνετε. Τα ανακατεύετε σε πολύ χαμηλή φωτιά, να ψηθούν, φροντίζοντας να ξεκολλάτε ολόγυρα τα αυγά για να μην ξεραθούν. 
3. Όταν τα αυγά πυκνώσουν, τα κατεβάζετε από τη φωτιά, προσθέτετε το υπόλοιπο βούτυρο, ανακατεύετε και σερβίρετε αμέσως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2014)

Εγώ ξέρω ότι υπάρχει εμφανές και σοβαρό ορολογικό πρόβλημα όταν το χτυπητό αβγό είναι διαφορετικό από τα χτυπητά αβγά, πάντως και όταν η στραπατσάδα δεν είναι στρωματσάδα.


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ...το οποίο έχει να κάνει και με το πώς έχει μάθει κανείς — λ.χ. έτσι έφτιαχνε εμένα ανέκαθεν η μάνα μου τη δική της εκδοχή της ομελέτας· το κιτρινωπό φρίσμπι το πρωτοείδα όταν κατέβηκα Αθήνα. :inno:



Ακριβώς. Όπως έχει μάθει ο καθείς. 

Εγώ από την άλλη, ομελέτα ξέρω (και φτιάχνω συχνά, κι έχω πάρει ουκ ολίγα εύσημα από πολλούς για τις σουπερομελέτες μου) μόνο το φρίσμπι όπως το λες. Δηλαδή, γι' αυτό που λέω ομελέτα, τα αβγά χτυπημένα στο πιάτο και ποτέ στο τηγάνι (γιατί τότε προκύπτει το κιτρινωπό νιανιά που μόνο αρκετά μεγάλος έμαθα να τρώω, στας Ευρώπας, και δεν το προτιμώ). Μέχρι τότε βέβαια, είχα φάει μικρός το_ ωμό χτυπητό αβγό_ (προσοχή στον ενικό) σκέτο -μπούκωμα με το στανιό, γιατί δε μ' άρεσε- ή με ζάχαρη για επιδόρπιο ή με αλάτι και ξίδι για ορεκτικό. Φαίνεται όμως ότι το μπούκωμα οδήγησε σε αποστροφή, γιατί τέτοιο πράμα δεν ξανάφαγα από την εφηβεία κι ύστερα που έκανα τη γαστριμαργική μου επανάσταση, και πλέον τα τρώω μόνο ομελέτα (αδιατάρακτη στο τηγάνι). Ούτε βραστά (ούτε μελάτα, ούτε σφιχτά· ένας λόγος που το Πάσχα δε μου λέει και πολλά —άλλοι είναι η απουσία δώρων και η απέχθειά μου προς τη μυρωδιά του αρνιού) ούτε άλλως πως, τουλάχιστον από τους παραδοσιακά ελληνικούς τρόπους, στραπατσάδας (τοματοφόρου) ή καγιανά εξαιρουμένου. 

Δεν είμαι δηλαδή αρμόδιος να μιλήσω για αβγά, αλλά η ομελέτα είναι σπεσιαλιτέ μου. Με τον ορισμό που την έμαθα από μικρός· σκέτη, ή και με πατάτες, ντομάτα, πιπεριά, κρεμμύδι, κάπαρη, άνηθο, μανιτάρια, τυριά (από τέσσερα μέχρι δεκατέσσερα), ζαμπόν, μπέικον, λουκάνικο, σύγκλινο, απάκι, σουτζούκι, παστουρμά, χαμόν, λόμο, τσορίσο, κοντολογίς με την Άρτα και τα Γιάννενα, ό,τι βρω στην αγορά, στο ψυγείο ή στα ντουλάπια.

Τέλος, προς το παρόν, ν' αποθέσω εδώ και το *νήμα για το αβγό*, το ρήμα ομελετώ (από το μελετώ —όχι, δεν αφήνω κανέναν να διαβάσει τ' αβγά μου για χρησμούς!), τη λεξιπλασία για την καλομελέτα και την κακομελέτα (αναλόγως αν είναι με αβγά ή με αυγά) και τον θεσπέσιο χοληστερόλεθρο της στάκας με τ' αβγά. Και τη Σπηλιά των Χαμένων Αβγών του Χεμινγουέι (huevocación), μήπως βρούμε εκεί τον μίτο, την άκρη του νήματος.

Αβγόφετες κανείς; Και μια που βρήκαμε τ' αβγά, μήπως είδατε τα πασχάλια; :laugh:
Έχω αβγά ντόπια φρεσκότατα από όρνιθες χοχλιδάτες και πάω να τα ομελετήσω. Κι ας ανέβει η χοληστυρίνη μου στο 1000.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Και ιδού: δεν είμαι η μόνη.


Το θέμα δεν είναι αν είσαι μόνη ή αν κουβαλάτε εδώ τη συνταγή που μάθατε από το σπίτι σας. Κοιτάμε ποια ορολογία επικρατεί σε κάθε περίπτωση. Άμα σας παραγγείλουν στραπατσάδα, μην τους πάτε scrambled eggs. Αν σας παραγγείλουν χτυπητά αβγά, μην τους πάτε ντεκότο. Τουλάχιστον ρωτήστε πρώτα. :)


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2014)

...
Μουσικό διάλειμμα, για να χαλαρώσουμε  και να ξεχάσουμε για λίγο τ' αβγά :inno::

Rockin' in the henhouse - Huevos Rancheros






Φτου! Ξέχασα τα δικά μου στη φωτιά. :laugh:


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Η απόδοση «χτυπητά αυγά» για τα scrambled eggs [...] είναι κττμά απλώς αγγλισμός.



Κάτι σαν μεταφραστικό δάνειο, που ήρθε μαζί με την ανάπτυξη του τουρισμού και τα scrambled eggs των ξενοδοχείων.


----------



## bernardina (May 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το θέμα δεν είναι αν είσαι μόνη ή αν κουβαλάτε εδώ τη συνταγή που μάθατε από το σπίτι σας. Κοιτάμε ποια ορολογία επικρατεί σε κάθε περίπτωση. Άμα σας παραγγείλουν στραπατσάδα, μην τους πάτε scrambled eggs. Αν σας παραγγείλουν χτυπητά αβγά, μην τους πάτε ντεκότο. Τουλάχιστον ρωτήστε πρώτα. :)



Δεν θυμάμαι κανέναν πελάτη μου να μου παραπονέθηκε ότι μπέρδεψα την παραγγελία του, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Συνεχίστε. Σαν να μην υπάρχουν και αντίθετες γνώμες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2014)

Τι είναι το ντεκότο;


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2014)

Βλ. #15.


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Όχι, αρνούμαι! :)


Εσύ μπορεί να αρνείσαι όσο θέλεις, αλλά πρέπει να αναγνωρίσεις ότι αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει ολόκληρη γενιά Ελλήνων που έχει πατήσει τα τριάντα και ποτέ δεν έφαγε "χτυπητό αβγό" ούτε το έχει δει ποτέ. Ακόμα κι εγώ έχω να το δω από τότε που ήμουν παιδί. Καλώς ή κακώς, καμιά σύγχρονη γυναίκα πλέον δεν ταΐζει το παιδί της ωμό αβγό με ζάχαρη.


----------



## bernardina (May 31, 2014)

Και τα αβγοθαύματα συνεχίζονται:

σφουγγάτο

φριτάτα


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2014)

Ο *καγιανάς* είναι από το τούρκικο _kaygana_, που σημαίνει ομελέτα (ομελέτα με κάτι άλλο, όπως διάβασα κάπου, αλλά θα περιμένω τους τουρκολόγους μας να μας το εξηγήσουν).

Το *ντεκότο* το έτρωγα στο δημοτικό, όχι συχνά, με ζάχαρη. (Μου το έδιναν να το φάω, δεν το έφτιαχνα μόνος μου.) Χτυπητό αβγό με αυτή τη σημασία δεν υπάρχει σήμερα, μόνο στη λογοτεχνία. 

Το *σφουγγάτο* είναι ομελέτα με κάτι άλλο (όπως είδα να λένε για τον τούρκικο καγιανά). Με λαχανικά ή με πατάτες, στη δική μου περίπτωση.

Για τη *φριτάτα* δεν ξέρω τίποτα και θα περιμένω να μου πείτε εσείς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2014)

Τη λέξη ντεκότο την πρωτοέμαθα χτες στη Λεξιλογία, πάντως. Στο λιμάνι άντε να μας χτυπούσαν κανά αβγό.
Ορίστε, αμαρτία εξομολογημένη...


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2014)

Ούτε στο σπίτι μου λεγόταν ντεκότο, αλλά, αν θυμάμαι καλά, ούτε χτυπητό αβγό. Είχαμε μια άλλη λέξη: κορκάδα (κροκάδα). Επειδή φτιάχνεται φυσικά από τον κρόκο του αβγού, το ασπράδι δεν παίζει.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2014)

Το _ντεκότο_ έχει μακρά ιστορία: εδώ σε βιβλίο του 1900, της Καλιρρόης Παρρέν:

http://books.google.gr/books?id=yoV...en&sa=X&ei=b8OJU4XdJsPG0QWTsoCQBg&redir_esc=y

Αν προέρχεται από το ιταλικό _decotto_, αυτό σημαίνει «αφέψημα«. Αν με ρωτούσες τότε που έτρωγα το ντεκότο, θα σου έλεγα ότι βγαίνει από de + κόττος: «από την κότα». Αλλά... put the cot down!


----------



## bernardina (May 31, 2014)

Frittata

Frittata is an egg-based Italian dish similar to an omelette or crustless quiche, enriched with additional ingredients such as meats, cheeses, vegetables or pasta. The word frittata is derived from Italian and roughly translates to "egg-cake".







H εικόνα από την ιστοσελίδα του σεφ Γιάννη Λουκάκου.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2014)

Α, είναι η ομελέτα που κάνω όταν ανοίγω το ψυγείο και παίρνω διάφορα απομεινάρια.


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2014)

...
ανδριώτικη φρουτάλια ή φουρτάλια (πρωινό, δεκατιανό, μεσημεριανό, απογευματινό, βραδινό, μεταμεσονύχτιο, all weather, year-round)

χόρτα τσιγαριαστά με αβγά (αχτύπητα στο τηγάνι) ή ομελέτα (χτυπημένα από πριν, π.χ. λαψανίδες σφουγγάτο, σφουγγάτο με τσιμούλια και απάκι)


----------



## bernardina (May 31, 2014)

List of egg dishes
Αν και περιλαμβάνει διάφορα περίεργα (κι όχι όλα ορεκτικά...) έχει τις αβγοφέτες (ή αβγόφετες) χωρίς παραπομπή σε χώρα. Και δεν έχει τον καγιανά. Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε προς συμπλήρωσιν. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2014)

Όπου μόλις πατήσεις στην avgofeta ανοίγει η σελίδα French toast (μας πήρανε χαμπάρι)... Από την άλλη, στη λίστα βρήκα το ενδιαφέρον πρωινό πιάτο Menemen (τουρκικής κουζίνας, λέει).


----------



## bernardina (May 31, 2014)

Και ιδού το ντεκότο αλλιώς.

Kogel mogel, Gogl-Mogl, Gogel-Mogel, Gogol-Mogol (Russian: Гоголь-моголь), Gogli-Mogli, or Gogle-mogle (Yiddish: גאָגל-מאָגל) is an egg-based homemade dessert popular in Eastern Europe and Caucasus. It is made from egg yolks, sugar, and flavourings such as honey, vanilla, cocoa or rum, rather close to eggnog. In its classic form it is served slightly chilled or at room temperature. Served warm or hot, it is considered a home remedy for sore throats. As a home remedy it could be of Russian or Yiddish origin. Variations include milk, honey and soda.







ΥΓ. Πρωτοαναφέρθηκε εδώ.  ;)


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2014)

...
Eggs and sausage (In a Cadillac with Susan Michelson) - Tom Waits







Typographic music video







"I ham a no criminal, I ham a good hegg." 

[h=1]der Eierschalensollbruchstellenverursacher[/h]


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

...
Eggs _with _a face: Skull and bacon eggs







and a Bloody Mary to boot.


Και το σχετικό νήμα: *eggs over easy = αβγά μάτια*.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2014)

Diner lingo 

*Adam & Eve on a log:* two poached eggs with link sausage
*Adam & Eve on a raft:* two poached eggs on toast
*Adam & Eve on a raft & wreck 'em:* two scrambled eggs on toast


*Birds in a nest:* a fried egg on toast with a hole cut out of the center
*Break it and shake it:* add egg to a drink

*Cackle fruit/Cackleberries:* eggs
*Cackleberries out west:* western omelette

*Chicks on a raft:* Eggs on Toast
*Cowboy Western:* a western omelette or sandwich
*Cowboy with spurs:* western omelette with french fries


*Drop two:* two poached eggs
*Drown the kids:* boiled eggs

*Eggs up: *two eggs fried on one side, unflipped with unbroken yolks which are generally runny (i.e. sunny side up) see also *Fry two, let the sun shine*
*Egg o' Biscuit:* biscuit with egg

*Flop two:* two fried eggs, over easy
*Flop two, over easy: *fried eggs, flipped over carefully, with the yolk very runny
*Flop two, over medium:* fried eggs, flipped over, with the yolk beginning to solidify
*Flop two, over hard:* fried eggs, flipped over, with the yolk solid all the way through
*Four on two over easy:* Two orders of eggs over easy

*Hamlet's Problem:* a Danish and 2 poached eggs with hot sauce
*Hatching it:* a fried egg on toast with a hole cut out of the center, see also *Birds in a nest*
*Hen fruit or hen nuts:* eggs (sometimes boiled eggs)

*LEO:* lox, eggs and onion, usually served as an omelete. Common in New York City.

*Pope Benedict:* an eggs benedict

*Throw One, Throw Two, etc.:* to "throw" an egg (2 eggs, 3 eggs etc.) onto the grill (as in "Throw two Over Easy)

*Wreck 'em: *scrambled eggs




History
The origin of the lingo is unknown, but there is evidence suggesting it may have been used by waiters as early as the 1870s and 1880s. Many of the terms used are lighthearted and tongue-in-cheek and some are a bit racy or ribald, but are helpful mnemonic devices for short-order cooks and staff. Diner lingo was most popular in diners and luncheonettes from the 1920s to the 1970s.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 2, 2014)

bernardina said:


> *Birds in a nest:* a fried egg on toast with a hole cut out of the center


Στο _V for Vendetta_, αυτό το λένε *eggy-in-a-basket*


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 3, 2014)

...και μια ωραία ιδέα για μαγείρεμα:


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2014)

Τέλεια ιδέα!


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2014)

Καλό!
Και το λέω εγώ που με τα αβγά είμαι σαν τον Δαεμάνο. Αν με αναγκάσουν τα τρώω, αρκεί να είναι τηγανισμένα κι από τις δύο μεριές και να μην έχουν ζουμιά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2014)

Απ' το χθεσινό _Ό,τι να 'ναι_:
-Πώς ονομάζεται μια ομελέτα με δύο αυγά;
-Διαυγής!​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2014)

Zazula said:


> -Διαυγής!​


Όχι Διαβγής;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι Διαβγής;


Η σχολική ορθογραφία παραμένει «αυγό». :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2014)

Αυτό που έγραψα στην αρχή («Ας μιλήσουμε για αβγά και τα μεταφραστικά τους προβλήματα») ήταν μια αισχρή δικαιολογία για να ανοίξω ένα νήμα για τα αβγά, τα οποία εγώ λατρεύω. Σε εποχές νεανικής ανεμελιάς ήταν μέρος της καθημερινής δίαιτας, κατά προτίμηση στη μορφή του αγγλικού πρωινού (δηλ. τηγανητά, μαζί με μπέικον, λουκάνικα, ψητή ντομάτα, αλλά όχι φασόλια). Μου αρέσουν σε όλες τις μορφές, από μελάτα ή σφιχτά βραστά ή ποσέ, μάτια ή χτυπητά (αλλά όχι ντεκότο) μέχρι… την ανακάλυψη του #45, που δικαίωσε τη δημιουργία του νήματος. 

Έφτιαξα χτες αυτό το αβγό σε φωλίτσα ψωμιού, μόνο που δεν έκατσα να κάνω εργόχειρο με τη λεπτή φέτα. Πήρα μια χοντρή φετάρα μοναστηριακό του Βενέτη, του έριξα και λίγο λαδάκι με αλάτι (τρώγεται κι έτσι, χωρίς τίποτ’ άλλο), ζούληξα τη λαδωμένη ψίχα να δημιουργήσει γούβα, και άδειασα ένα αβγό μέσα στη γούβα, πρώτα το ασπράδι σιγά σιγά να μη φύγει προς τα έξω, και καταμεσής τον κρόκο. Λίγα λεπτά στο γκριλ, και μετά βαθιές ανάσες ηδονής. Την επόμενη φορά με μπέικον.

:upz:


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 5, 2014)

Το τριμμένο τυρί; Πού είναι το τριμμένο τυρί;; :-D :-D


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Το τριμμένο τυρί; Πού είναι το τριμμένο τυρί;; :-D :-D


Μετά το μπέικον. Θα το απολαύσω σε διάφορες εκδοχές. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν θα το φάω με λεπτή φέτα. Ο τρόπος που έχουν κάνει τη γούβα εκεί είναι σαν φωτοσοπιά. Μα πώς μπορείς να το κόψεις έτσι το ψωμί;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2014)

Νικέλιε, υπάρχει και παραλλαγή: παίρνεις (μεγάλη) φέτα ψωμί, τοποθετείς ανάποδα σε αυτήν ένα ποτήρι (με το άνοιγμά του προς τα κάτω) εν είδει κουπ πατ, κοβεις ένα ολόκληρο στρογγυλό κομματάκι από τη μέση, βάζεις τη φέτα στο τηγάνι, προσθέτεις το αβγό στην τρύπα από το ποτήρι, τηγανίζεις με λίγο (ή πολύ, ό,τι θέλεις) λάδι σε αντικολλητικό κι από τις δυο πλευρές κατά το γούστο σου και έτοιμο. Βάζεις και το κομματάκι στην άκρη του τηγανιού να ψήνεται κι αυτό, αν θέλεις μετά να βουτήξεις :) 
(Βρε τι πάθαμε, μεσημεριάτικο!)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2014)

1. http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ree-drummond/egg-in-a-hole-recipe.html
2. http://www.steamykitchen.com/16983-bacon-egg-and-toast-cups.html


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2014)

Ο σκοπός, Παλ, είναι να αποφύγω το τηγανητό. Αλλά τις φωλίτσες του Ζαζ (2) θα τις δοκιμάσω οπωσδήποτε.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ο τρόπος που έχουν κάνει τη γούβα εκεί είναι σαν φωτοσοπιά. Μα πώς μπορείς να το κόψεις έτσι το ψωμί;


Μα δεν το έχουν κόψει. Το έχουν πατικώσει με το κουτάλι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αλλά τις φωλίτσες του Ζαζ (2) θα τις δοκιμάσω οπωσδήποτε.


Bάλε φέτες ολικής, για να 'ναι υγιεινό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Μα δεν το έχουν κόψει. Το έχουν πατικώσει με το κουτάλι.


Έχεις δίκιο. Είδα το μαχαίρι στην πρώτη και βιάστηκα. Άρα ό,τι έκανα κι εγώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Bάλε φέτες ολικής, για να 'ναι υγιεινό.


Και φυσικά, με αναψυκτικό λάιτ...


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2014)

Αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς τα αυγά πλέον έχουν αθωωθεί, και δεν θεωρείται ότι επηρεάζουν στη χοληστερίνη, τρώτε ελεύθερα όσα θέλετε. Εμένα μην μου τα δίνετε, μόνο. Αν και δεν θα έλεγα όχι για μερικά σαν αυτά:


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2018)

...
«...είναι η απόλυτη παμπ καθώς στο κύτταρό της έχουν εγγραφεί ναύτες του 6ου στόλου, ο Frank Sinatra, οι πιλότοι και οι αεροσυνοδοί δεκάδων αεροπορικών εταιριών που ερχόντουσαν εδώ για να φάνε *scrabble eggs* -όπως στις πατρίδες τους-...»

http://popaganda.gr/red-lion-pio-afthentiki-pab-tis-polis-vrichate-sta-ilisia/

Είχα πάει καναδυό φορές εκεί παλιά, αλλά όχι για αβγά, για μπίρες. Δεν περιγράφω άλλο... 

Όχι, θα περιγράψω!

scrabble eggs:







scrambled scrabble eggs:






«Νηριήδων 16, Ιλίσια» γράφει.

Ο Νηριής, οι Νηριήδες, των Νηριήδων ≠ η Νηρηίδα, οι Νηρηίδες, των Νηρηίδων.
Θάλασσα τα κάνανε.


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2018)

Αυτή ή εγγραφή στο κύτταρο είναι νεα μέθοδος εμβιομηχανικης; Γιατί με ξενίζει;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 9, 2018)

Περίεργη φράση, πραγματικά. Δεν την έχω ξαναπετύχει.


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2020)

...
eggceptional


----------

